
Ask HN: Programming Languages that fit this criteria - yawn
I&#x27;m looking for a language that:<p>- is statically typed<p>- supports algebraic data types and exhaustive pattern matching<p>- does not necessarily promote an OO model<p>- has garbage collection<p>- compiles to a single binary<p>- has support for web development<p>- bonus: is not tied to an existing VM ecosystem (JVM, .NET, BEAM)<p>Basically Rust with a GC.  Is there anything out there like this?  Is anyone working on something like this that I could contribute to?
======
trws
Haskell and OCaml (reason too of course) are the only ones that come to mind
as a 100% match

I would argue that Rust and Swift also qualify though, since their lifetime
management and reference counting respectively are valid forms of garbage
collection.

Crystal fits except for the promoting OO part.

If we ignore the bonus then Scala and elixir might also qualify.

------
programatico
haXe @ haxe.org

------
steveklabnik
Swift? Maybe?

------
kevsim
Nim?

